# Wii



## MBuzzy (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, I just got a Nintendo Wii....And it is incredible.  I love this thing.  I have been playing for 2 days straight with the included sports game.  

The thing is that I'm not a video game person at all.  I just thought this looked like a cool new idea so my fiance bought it for me.  In fact, we have both gotten a great workout from it.  

If you haven't read about it yet, the controller tracks the movements of your hand - so for tennis, you actually swing.  Same with baseball, golf, bowling, and boxing.  In fact, the bowling sensitivity is so tight that the ball curves the same way that it does for me in real life.

I strongly suggest this thing for anyone with kids that wants to get them off of their butts when playing video games.  It is a great compromise!


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2006)

That and it sounds like a heckuva lot of fun


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 30, 2006)

MBuzzy said:


> Well, I just got a Nintendo Wii....And it is incredible.  I love this thing.  I have been playing for 2 days straight with the included sports game.
> 
> The thing is that I'm not a video game person at all.  I just thought this looked like a cool new idea so my fiance bought it for me.  In fact, we have both gotten a great workout from it.
> 
> ...



Sounds neat  I wonder how long before they get more sensors all over the body, or at least key joints. Get yourself a Karate game. You can either beat up bad games or get Wii to critique your kata... hmm.... a new contreversy?

Question "Who is your instructor?"
Answer "Wii! I've got a black belt in Wii Karate (insert any other style)"


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 30, 2006)

It's really fun and physical!  My friend has Wii and he brought it over to show us.  I got to play different kinds of games.  Unfortunately, my husband got in the way when it was my turn and I whapped him...  (he's ok, just a few bruises to show for it).

It sure beats the old "sit on your butt and stare" games that my sons play.

- Ceicei


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm sure there's a martial arts game coming......for now, I'll stick with boxing.

My fiance and I are both really sore from playing this thing....it is a real work out.


----------



## Kwiter (Dec 31, 2006)

Actually saw a writeup on digg.com for a Karate Wii game, sounded INCREDIBLE, ala tracking your Kata etc as mentioned alas it turned out to be a hoax :-(

Tho I'd guess it'd be hard to do a Karate one as you'd need multiple wii-motes , maybe some kinda tracking suit , wii-motes velcroed to one of them nifty Tyvek suits 
this way ya can sweat like a farm animal too ;-)

Skennen Peace


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the concept, I just wish Nintendo would have made the graphics competitive with the 360 and the PS3.  Does look like lots of fun though.  Might get myself one after I get the PS3.  I'm happy with my 360 for now though.

Jeff


----------



## Kwiter (Dec 31, 2006)

Had they made the Wii's graphics comparable they would have had to make the price comparable too. $250 for a system much more palatable than $399-$599


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 31, 2006)

About the pricing, I saw an article a while back ago comparing the prices to todays systems to the prices of the Atari 2600, Intellivision, and the Magnavox II in real dollars.  It was surprising.  All but the most expensive version of the PS3 were less expensive than the old ones.  Makes me appreciate my parents even more for that Magnavox.  Then again, they also got me and my sisters one of the old Magnavox I's.  You now, to play pong on.  There were other games, but you had to put up a plastic screen on the TV since the graphics were crap.

Jeff


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll be getting a Wii once the Christmas buzz wears down a little.  It'll be the first console I've owned since my 8bit Nintendo.  heh.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 5, 2007)

I really just wanted the thing because I like the Zelda and Metroid games.  I'm not concerned about the pixel wars or anything else.  It just ended up to have a lot of other benefits


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 5, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Well, I just got a Nintendo Wii....And it is incredible. I love this thing. I have been playing for 2 days straight with the included sports game.
> 
> The thing is that I'm not a video game person at all. I just thought this looked like a cool new idea so my fiance bought it for me. In fact, we have both gotten a great workout from it.
> 
> ...


 
i would love a wii , haha get it? wii , haha!............no:uhyeah: 

anyway , is the boxing game good? what is it like?

chris


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 5, 2007)

My gamecube was more then suffiecient Graphics wise.  Too many games seem to be caring about graphics over everything else.  I'd rather then put a couple million less into super-realistic people and a couple million more into gameplay.

I'll be getting a Wii, Sony has shot themselves in the foot too many times as of late for me to want to drop that kind of cash for a system with completely unneccessary technology.  Maybe if the price drops a lot and they stop getting in the news for fake websites, graffitting up buildings, DRM, root kits, etc.  But until then, no interest from me on that system.


----------



## hemi (Jan 5, 2007)

Well I am a die hard 360 fan, but my buddy got a Wii for Christmas. I was able to try the boxing game and have to say it was fun but frustrating. I think the technology still has a ways to go in tracking your movements. I was getting aggregated that when I drop my hands to bait my friend into throwing a punch the lag in the game got me hit. I had a hard time blocking and getting used to rocking back to make my character tilt to one side or the other. 

But for the game Zelda I would just about be willing to buy a Wii, I love the first version of that game. I just havent played any of the versions leading up to this new one for the Wii.  


I also just have to make a comment to anyone looking at getting a new system do your self a favor and rent each one for a week or so. Then decide on what to buy. I personally have a hard time with the PS2/PS3 controller but love the X box controllers. 

And I cant say enough how fun Gears of War death matches are playing on Xbox live.


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2007)

hemi said:


> Well I am a die hard 360 fan, but my buddy got a Wii for Christmas. I was able to try the boxing game and have to say it was fun but frustrating. I think the technology still has a ways to go in tracking your movements. I was getting aggregated that when I drop my hands to bait my friend into throwing a punch the lag in the game got me hit. I had a hard time blocking and getting used to rocking back to make my character tilt to one side or the other.
> 
> But for the game Zelda I would just about be willing to buy a Wii, I love the first version of that game. I just havent played any of the versions leading up to this new one for the Wii.
> 
> ...


 
I heard the Wii will play XBox games.  Is that true?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I heard the Wii will play XBox games.  Is that true?



No.

All 3 are backwards compatible, within there own branches.

Wii will play gamecube games.

Xbox 360 will play XBox games

PS3 will play PS2 and PS1 games.

But they don't cross over.


----------



## hemi (Jan 5, 2007)

I have never tried it but I would seriously think that the Wii wouldnt be compatible with X box. They are long time rivals and that would be an awful lot of code to make play nice with each other.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I actually just got a bunch of Gamecube controllers to use with the thing.  They just plug into the back, so it is backwards compatible with Gamecube.  One cool feature is that you can download games from Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64, Sega Genesis, and Turbograffix.  The store to download them isn't populated very well yet.......and you have to pay for them, but it is going to be cool to play all of those games!

Boxing can be REALLY frustrating, but once you figure out the moves, it is MUCH easier.  It doesn't track your moves exactly - no, but there are standards for movements, mostly based on your wrist.  It can track forward and backward, up and down, left to right and everything in between....but for boxing, it ends up being things like, flick your wrist down to jab, turn the controller 90 degrees right to hook, etc.  They are similar to the real movements and I actually swing my arms...but if the wrist movements aren't right on, your punch will be wrong.

Although golf and bowling are EXTREMELY accurate.  

I just bought Madden, but haven't played it yet.


----------



## Carol (Jan 7, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> No.
> 
> All 3 are backwards compatible, within there own branches.
> 
> ...


 


hemi said:


> I have never tried it but I would seriously think that the Wii wouldnt be compatible with X box. They are long time rivals and that would be an awful lot of code to make play nice with each other.


 
Thanks guys   

I heard that from a fellow that recently bought a Wii for his son.  I'm betting that he got Xbox confused with GameCube.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I heard that from a fellow that recently bought a Wii for his son.  I'm betting that he got Xbox confused with GameCube.


Box? Cube? How on earth would he get those confused? Jeesh....


----------



## Carol (Jan 7, 2007)

He must be a non-gamer


----------



## matt.m (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a PSone while in the Marines when it first came out.  During the last gen. I had all the systems:GC, Xbox, and PS2.  The winner for me is the PS2.  I have the newest slim version that I play.  Anyway, I ended up going through 4 xbox 360's due to a bad luck or bad batch whatever.

The Wii did a lot of things correctly, good for them for trying to get lazy and chubby kids off the couch but I am very content with just the PS2 so far.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't want to send this off topic too much, but since we are talking about dual compatibilites, here is something interesting:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15484873/

That article claims that the old PS1 (Playstation 1) can hold its own up against high end cd players, which can cost several hundred dollars.

This is pretty cool seeing you can buy a used PS1 off of eBay for around twenty dollars.

AoG


----------

